
The Most Important Climate Change Graph You’ll Ever See - howard941
https://www.ianwelsh.net/the-most-important-climate-change-graph-youll-every-see/
======
coldpie
The most frustrating thing is we see it coming, and preventing it wouldn't
even be _that_ hard or costly. But we won't.

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190530190148/https://www.ianwe...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190530190148/https://www.ianwelsh.net/the-
most-important-climate-change-graph-youll-every-see/)

------
crooked-v
I'm a fan of this one, for the inevitable 'well, climate has changed before'
crap: [https://xkcd.com/1732/](https://xkcd.com/1732/)

~~~
RickJWagner
Yes, but that only shows things since the last ice age.

There have been at least 5 ice ages. I'd like the cartoon more if it explained
those.

------
Topgamer7
Aaaaaaand hackernews hugged it to death.

~~~
ourmandave
Worked for me.

Gist: Plan for catastrophic climate change because the political will to stop
it doesn't exist. Oh, and the author wants you to read his other essays on the
topic.

Didn't read them (never will) so I don't know if he's a survivalist, or
Mormon, or Joe Hustle selling stuff.

------
mfatica
The biggest issue is China. Who is going to stop China's destruction of the
climate?

~~~
andor
China is a big emitter, but they seem to be taking CO2 emissions more
seriously than the US.

[http://www.climateaction.org/news/china-has-already-hit-
its-...](http://www.climateaction.org/news/china-has-already-hit-
its-2020-target-to-cut-carbon-emissions)

I find it interesting that they are in a better position to take action than
most democracies. They can turn off heating for millions of people for the
greater good without having to worry about election results:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckdevore/2019/01/23/its-
cold...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckdevore/2019/01/23/its-cold-in-
china-and-environmental-central-planning-has-turned-off-the-heat/)

